# WoW keeps freezing up



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

Recently my wow started freezing up out of nowhere. It usally freezes up when soemthing big happens and it freezes for about 1-2 seconds then unfreezes... I have been running my computer and playing games very often lately so i think its a heat problem. Help me out. My computer specs:

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q800 @2.33GHz 2.33GHz
Memory(RAM): 4.00GB
System type: 64-bit Operating System (Vista)
Grahpics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS 

The heat measures off speedfan:
Gpu: 47C
Temp1: 44C
Temp2: 29C
Temp3: 25C
Core 0: 56C
Core 1: 56C
Core 2: 50C
Core 3: 50C

Fan1: 1296 RPM
Fan2: 1132 RPM
Fan3: 0 RPM


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi. 
Were those temps checked when the system was idle? Or were they taken while running WOW?
What we need is the temps when they are under load (during a game).


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

GPU : 51C
Temp1 : 42C
Temp2 : 28C
Temp3 : 26C
Core0 : 57C
Core1 57C
Core2 : 51 C
Core3: 51 C

that is when im running WoW on minimum grapics to try to reduce freezing... i opened my computer to see whats going on and all my fans were working so i don't know why it said fan 3 wasnt working... D:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Does it happen in any other games at all?
Has it only started happening recently, you said you have been playing more often lately.
Does it happen instantly after starting up WOW, or does it take some time to start lagging?


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

It only happens when stress is put on the graphics card. Ive check with several other computer savy people and they said its likely that HP put too much thermal paste on. I have seen that my first two cores are working harder then the other two, but that's not significance because WoW only uses 1 core while the OP uses the other, so the other two aren't doing much...is there a way i can balance the usage of my cores somehow?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

WoW only uses 2 cores

here have a read 
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=1778017311&sid=1

--------------------------------------------------------

* 0. Using processAffinityMask CVAR in config.*** 09/26/2007 01:51:03 PM PDT

quote reply
In machines with more than 2 logical processors (whether they are multiple physical processors, multiple DualCore or single QuadCore processors, or DualCore + HT processors), a new variable is saved to the config.*** file.

The processAffinityMask variable is a decimal number composed of a binary mask representing which cores WoW will allow certain threads to be scheduled on. By default, this variable is set to "3" representing logical processors 1 and 2.

In case some of you are uncomfortable with the binary flags, here's a little picture that illustrates the mask and which logical processors will be used, for systems with up to 4 logical processors.

╔══════╦════════╤════════╤════════╤════════╗

║ Mask ║ Core 1 │ Core 2 │ Core 3 │ Core 4 ║

╠══════╬════════╪════════╪════════╪════════╣

║ 1 ║ ██ │ ░░ │ ░░ │ ░░ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 2 ║ ░░ │ ██ │ ░░ │ ░░ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 3 ║ ██ │ ██ │ ░░ │ ░░ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 4 ║ ░░ │ ░░ │ ██ │ ░░ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 5 ║ ██ │ ░░ │ ██ │ ░░ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 6 ║ ░░ │ ██ │ ██ │ ░░ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 7 ║ ██ │ ██ │ ██ │ ░░ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 8 ║ ░░ │ ░░ │ ░░ │ ██ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 9 ║ ██ │ ░░ │ ░░ │ ██ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 10 ║ ░░ │ ██ │ ░░ │ ██ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 11 ║ ██ │ ██ │ ░░ │ ██ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 12 ║ ░░ │ ░░ │ ██ │ ██ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 13 ║ ██ │ ░░ │ ██ │ ██ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 14 ║ ░░ │ ██ │ ██ │ ██ ║

╟──────╫────────┼────────┼────────┼────────╢

║ 15 ║ ██ │ ██ │ ██ │ ██ ║

╚══════╩════════╧════════╧════════╧════════╝



On my system, I seem to get better performance (higher FPS) when changing the mask to "15", even though I only have 1 physical processor with 2 cores and HyperThreading. I'm curious to know, which threads does this mask schedule?

With the default affinity mask set to cores 1 and 2, I actually get poorer performance than when I disable HyperThreading. But enabling HyperThreading (to get those extra two logical processors) and changing the mask to "15" seems to give me about 20 more FPS.

Are there any consequences to changing this setting, such as instability? Are there any recommendations for changing it from its default value to achieve better performance on systems with 4 or more logical processors?
---------------------------------------
just a cut and copy from the above mentioned link


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

So what sould i do....?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

your cpu should be fine and set to automatically use all the cores

have you tried setting the graphics to the lowest settings?

can you borrow a friends graphics and check it if lags like yours? hopefully around the same quality - nvidia 9500?


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

Haha, nah none of my friends would give up their cards, but it ive always ran it on max graphics and it was fine, until now of course. This doesnt seem to lag on any other game ive tried with graphics maxed out so im startin tot hink its WoW itself not properly using all my cores.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

has this started happening right before a new update or after?


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

after, but a while after


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You might want to have a read of this thread.
Also, this one.

Some useful info in both of those.


----------

